

Value over replacement player - ableal
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Value_over_replacement_player

======
ableal
The ESPN piece by Rob Neyer, linked at the bottom, details some context:
[http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/hotstove06/columns/story?colum...](http://sports.espn.go.com/mlb/hotstove06/columns/story?columnist=neyer_rob&id=2751842)

I find it interesting that new metrics still pop up for something over a
century old ...

